# Rotary Aquaspeed 300M



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

I saw this today while doing the Christmas shopping in as short a time as possible...

Rotary Aquaspeed 300m Dive Watch. It comes in a nice presentation case with a rubber "Aquaspeed" strap and changing tool and helium release valve too.










I'm not sure about the brand because they are originally a genuine Swiss manufacturer but do a lot of derivative designs. A look through the Aquaspeed range gives you a copy of a Omega Seamaster, a Chrono which is almost identical to the Hydroconquest and there are Carrera copies and many more. Why not forge your own path if your brand is that strong?

Also it's a quartz which grates a bit cause its probably a mass produced thingy.

All that said, here I am considering what is essentially a Ploprof copy. I'm never going to be able to justify the 6 grand for a real one and the originals are 4K plus there days but I do love the mesh bracelet and the whole "tool watch" look of the think.

I guess I'm also nervous that my Â£299 quid watch (before negotiation) will also crop up on Amazon watch clearance in 6 months for 150 quid too.

What to do.... Help!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I saw this the other day.

I was going to post on here about it but couldn't find an image on google to post with.

It's a nice looking watch, like you say in the image of the omega.

The mesh looks great, ( I normally hate them).

It's a bit strong at Â£300 but I reckon a great second hand buy when the unwanted presents start to appear on the bay.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

At 150 I would be very tempted, but 300 notes for a quartz rotary is a bit steep for me.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

For a 300m divers watch this looks quite a good buy. I had a look at an aquaspeed recently 'coz argos are doing silly discounts on them - thought it might make a nice beater. The one I looked at was too much like the Rolex Submariner, but this actually looks nice.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

another rotary clone.:thumbsdown:

am surprised they didn't stick a big red button on the side!

like their vintage stuff, but they dont seem capable of any original design in their more recent watches.

could be worse i suppose, could be yat another sub knock off.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is a great hobby, for me I've had 20+ years of fun for minimal (if any) losses, I would not touch it with a bargepole at Â£299, Â£50 maybe.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I quite like it, even on the mesh, but for Â£300 is far too much, so for that reason, ahm oot! (Â£60 and I'd consider it.)


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

stradacab said:


> I saw this today while doing the Christmas shopping in as short a time as possible...
> 
> Rotary Aquaspeed 300m Dive Watch. It comes in a nice presentation case with a rubber "Aquaspeed" strap and changing tool and helium release valve too.
> 
> ...


Made in Malysia, honest


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> another rotary clone.:thumbsdown:
> 
> am surprised they didn't stick a big red button on the side!


Uhhh, the one I saw in the shop today had orange in the knurled bits on the helium crown!

I still like it but I've confirmed my opinion about the derivative nature of the brand from you guys, and that it is overpriced for what it is.

Cheapest I've seen them on the net is 229, I'm going to have a proper look at the one in the shop again to make sure I really like it, but I think I'll hang fire and see if something comes up over the next few months and hope to pay 150-180. Surley it has to be worth that?


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> For a 300m divers watch this looks quite a good buy. I had a look at an aquaspeed recently 'coz argos are doing silly discounts on them - thought it might make a nice beater. The one I looked at was too much like the Rolex Submariner, but this actually looks nice.


I've just reserved one from there, pick it up tomorrow.

Â£39.99 (plus a tenner for a Bond nato), it's for nothing really.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Have you seen the new one that's in the Argos catalogue? There's a full page ad for it for Â£50 with big lume splodges and a leather strap. Looks quite smart so might be tempted if it's cheap in the sales.


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> Have you seen the new one that's in the Argos catalogue? There's a full page ad for it for Â£50 with big lume splodges and a leather strap. Looks quite smart so might be tempted if it's cheap in the sales.


Pretty sure that's the one I've just bought.

It's only a few mm bigger than the submariner but it seems to absolutely dwarf it. (I'll stick some pics up tomorrow). As for comparisons with the sub, it reminds me more (in look and feel - not quality) of a Seiko diver.

For Â£40 it's a decent, solid watch. The leather strap isn't too bad but for me doesn't belong on a watch like this ......... it will be coming off as soon as I decide which 5 natos to buy from RLT and I'll try a rubber strap on it too.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh dear, on Amazon with the British Watch Company at Â£160....couldn't resist so pulled the trigger.

Due in 4 days so I'll let you know what turns up. Wish me luck and thanks for telling me it was overpriced at 300 quid and to hang on!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

All that glistens is not...


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a cheap baby Ploprof knock-off.

The irony is it's not that cheap.

As a few have said already, I'd have one for Â£50 ish for a beater.

Hmm Est in Switzerland, used to be Made in Switzerland, such a shame that a highly regarded company like Rotary has gone so down hill over the years. It seems to me like they haven't had an original design idea for a good few years now and just produce 'copies' of everyone else. A pity really


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Drum2000 said:


> All that glistens is not...


I dont beleeeve it :notworthy:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > All that glistens is not...
> ...


Naw, it's true. Step right dis way an' let me explain it to ya...


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, here's the update to story.

The watch came well packed and speedily delivered two days after I ordered it. I was delighted, only to unpack it all and find that the bezel had a fault. The fill-painted lume dot didn't have enought paint to "flow" and fill the recess leaving a black dot just off centre- a tiny detail but an annoying one none the less. Black mark for Rotary for poor qualitty control...

Called The British Watch Co who I bought it from. Couldn't have been more helpful, "Send it straight back and we'll exchange it no probs". It took me a few days to RMSD it back hence the gap. A call from a lass at the company next day to say she was dispatching and had personally checked this one and all was OK. Got my second attempt yesterday, or should I say the red card from the Royal mail was put through the door yesterday. Damn it! There's nothing worse than knowing your watch is tantalisingly close but still locked away out of your grasp for the next few hours!

So up bright and early to the local sorting office to collect at 7.30 this morning (I know it's sad but I was like a kid at Christmas last night and couldn't sleep) cause I've really been looking forward to this one..





































Excuse the snaps but wanted to show you it. I'm not sure what to compare it to from a quality point of view but it is obviously a heavy piece and someone noticed and commented on it today so that was encouraging. The bracelet was a swine to size because the engineering on the links is a bit rough up close. I havent taken the back off yet to see what movement is in it.

Overall though I think I quite like it and can forgive the fact that one of the spring bars was so cheap it broke the second time I tried to adjust the clasp!

The crowns screw down smoothly and the bezel is nice and tight and I do love the mesh.

Nice box, rubber strap, tool changing thingy and the watch itself. Bearing in mind the other posters comments I'm still not sure if Â£160 was too much money but I reckon I'm happy for now


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Like I stated earlier - I do like it. And as long as you're happy, that's all that really matters. I must say though that quality control at Rotary does seem to be lacking at the moment. I got the Argos Â£40 diver from the kids at Christmas. I went and picked it up myself, after some advice from Mac. The first one they offered me, had a dodgy bezel lume pip. Second was fine though.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mate....if you like it, that's all that matters. Wear it and enjoy it. Don't worry what others may think. I've got a Rotary skeleton dress watch that I posted on here a while ago and several people derided it....but Hey! I like it and that's the point....don't let others opinions change your mind. :thumbsup: BTW, I think it looks pretty cool!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> I got the Argos Â£40 diver from the kids at Christmas. I went and picked it up myself, after some advice from Mac. The first one they offered me, had a dodgy bezel lume pip. Second was fine though.
> 
> Enjoy it!


Mine Retails at Â£300- imagine you'd paid that much money for that kind of quality control.....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been following this thread with interest as I've also seen these in the shops & liked them (very Tag Heuer Aquaracerish at a fraction of the cost - probably at a fraction of the build quality to!) & I think you've done well for Â£160 - obviously much better than if you'd paid Â£300!!

Enjoy the watch it looks good to me  :thumbup:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Presently on sale on Amazon via The Brirish Watch Co at Â£149.50 if you fancied taking the plunge! (pun intended)


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I like the look of these..although not really keen on the mesh.

My local shop has one in the window and out of maybe 200 watches

my eye caught this one straight away.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the design, but it looks like a Tag, at Â£300 for the chrono and standard version? I see some discounted. Will wait and have a think first before committing myself.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the look of this watch too, I have a Rotary quartz diver that has been totally reliable and very rugged - hope yours proves to be the same.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no sorry, but the aqua racer this is trying to copy looks bloomin' terrible and this just looks like a cheap copy of bloomin' terrible.

imho of course









if we all had the same tastes (or in my case perhaps lack thereof) then it would be very dull indeed wouldn't it.

if you like it buy it & wear it simple as ...

why anybody gives a toss about anyone else's opinion is, as ever, beyond me.

eat the peach !

edit for spelling


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont know if ressurecting this old thread is allowed, but I had the same experience on Sat.

I went into the local (well the only one) 2nd hand watch shop and saw this beauty (although it was new)

I know where the design is "inspired" from and I know the name may put some people off but I asked to try it on, and it felt like 1 hell of a watch.

I saw the price tag for Â£300 and thought that it would be worth it , but as a rule, never buy at first sight

Went home and searched the internet auction site and found 1 BRAND NEW ending within the hour

Got it for just over a third of the RRP and it will be here tomorrow.

TBH its my first Rotary, but I just HAD to have it!!


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

I take it that youdidn't like it then as its for sale 7 days later (great price BTW) what didn't you like about it??


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

As long as you remember that you're buying a 'new' rotary as opposed to a classic Rotary then you will probably be very happy with what you get for the money. I have just acquired one of the Rotary divers that sell for Â£40 to Â£50 and am quite impressed with it.

Rob


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

stradacab said:


> I take it that youdidn't like it then as its for sale 7 days later (great price BTW) what didn't you like about it??


True.....True

What I "liked" about it:

the size of it

the weight of it

the mesh strap

what I didnt like about it (after a few days of wear)

the size of it

the weight of it

the fact that I sold a watch to get it which I have since purchased again with the proceeds of the sale

I would recommed it as a divers watch. I think it is a quality watch, but not for general wear as I wanted it for

The new owner will enjoy it for what it is, im pretty sure

Seems silly to buy it and get rid of it so quick, but you dont know until you try!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

> the size of it
> 
> the weight of it
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------

